#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Sihanoukville side trip, Extended Cambodian visa run

## rawlins

This is from a trip I did back in November 2005.

Disclaimer: 2 years on my views and outlook may have changed slightly...(but not much.. :Smile: )



CAMBODIA:

Day 1: 

Journey
I found myself in need of my first ever visa run so I took a well due escape from the Pattaya mayhem with a few days R & R in Sihanoukville, Cambodia. I decided on this place because I had always fancied seeing Cambodia and after a conversation with a friend one afternoon in Jade House (that short time place on the Jomtien road), he convinced me that I had to go and see Snooky. Lemons owns a guesthouse in Snooky so that was my digs easily booked and sorted.

The journey to the border was easy enough because a girl that I had met the week before in Lucifer had offered to drive me there in her car. I offered a price to her for being my driver for the day which was well above what a taxi would have actually cost because I felt that I owed her for the two nights free sex that she had already provided (it just doesnt feel right nowadays unless I pay for it..) The only problem was trying to keep the driver sober the night before  she wanted to go to The Hopf and started drinking the home brew there faster than I was. 

Here is my chauffer to the border 



The drive from Pattaya took about four hours. I drove the last bit from Trat to the border post because she needed a rest  along this section you come across a few army checkpoints but they didnt stop us which was a relief because I didnt know if I was legal to drive her car.

Border
Said goodbye to the driver at the border and turned around to face Cambodia. Before I could reach the checking out bit of the Thai side some Cambodian guy was shaking my hand and offering to help me out and transport me to Koh Kong. An overnight stop at Koh Kong is forced on you because of the ferry times to Sihanoukville. Koh Kong is an island on the Cambodian side of the border and is connected to the mainland by bridge. After reading a trip report that morning before setting off (that was the extent of my research on the trip) I took the good advice to just accept the first moto driver that grabs you. He seemed harmless enough  his name was Herro and he spoke good English. It does make the border process a lot easier because they will direct you to all the different windows and huts that you need to go to sort out visas, etc. The Cambodian visa is officially meant to cost 20$ (U.S.) but I paid 1000 Baht and got straight to the front of the queue and passport stamped in the space of about two minutes. A little bit of baksheesh goes a long way in making your trip a lot easier  there was a Dutch travelling couple who looked like they were having a long stand-off with the border officials because they insisted on paying the official rate. Is it worth it for the hassle? A couple of dollars extra and you are rushed through.

Koh Kong
Because it had started to piss down the moto driver offered a car for a small price extra. He whistled and then this old shitty car came heading straight at me out of nowhere, skidding to a halt just a couple of yards from my kneecaps. I jumped in. A thought occurred that I might get mugged, kidnapped or raped at some point on the short journey (or even all three) as I found myself sat in an old car with two local hoodlums. But you couldnt have met two nicer hoodlums if you tried. They offered to change money at an extortionate rate, wanted to be my guides for my stay and kindly let me pay the bridge toll. I declined their choice of hotel for the night saying (bluffing) that I had already booked at some other place (Asean Hotel, which was recommended in the trip report I had read that morning). When we got to the Asean one of the hotel staff came out and said that they were full I sheepishly looked at my hoodlums and asked if they could take me to the other hotel that they mentioned. I actually think that I gained a bit of face there because they now knew that I could lie as convincingly as they could.

So, I ended up staying in a hotel called The Riverside just along from the Ferry pier to Snooky. It was about 600 Baht for an air-con room and they organised my ferry ticket for the next day which was $15 and left at eight next morning (I think  Im writing this a good few weeks after the trip so prices and times might not be accurate)

Got cleaned up and took a wander around.

Fishing boats in Koh Kong


The main drag in Koh Kong  wide streets.



As I was scoffing into a big plate of local beef stew at a Kiwi owned place called The Moto Bar my moto driver from the border (Herro) turned up on his bike and I bought him a beer and asked him about the Chicken Farm

Chicken Farm
The chicken farm is the local P4P scene. It is basically a row of huts and shacks set up along a dirt road on the edge of town. Each shack will have a selection of girls for you to choose from.

I agreed to hire Herro for the evening to spin me along to the Chicken Farm, grab a girl and deposit us back at my hotel. We seemed to drive for quite a while past the edge of town into the pitch black countryside and a thought occurred that this might be the point where I get mugged, raped and kidnapped but that thought was quickly extinguished when I spotted the first selection of girls sat outside a wooden hut. We pulled up on the moto and the girls came to life  there was nothing took my fancy so I didnt even get off the bike and asked Herro to show me some more. We looked at a couple more shacks worth of snatch and I eventually decided on a girl. Went inside for a beer  it was like sitting in a cow shed. My girl and another came and sat with me and Herro and then Herro told me that he was a virgin and could I treat him to a quick short time in the shack with a girl.. After wiping the beer off myself that I had spat out I decided that I admired his ability to bullshit and treated him to a $7 shag while I finished my tinny in the company of my first Cambo girl. She couldnt speak English but she was dead sweet  every time I took a swig of beer she would wipe down my mouth with a bit of tissue. I agreed $15 for a long time and paid this to the mamasan

When Herro had finished losing his virginity (yeah right.), the three of us jumped on his bike and he deposited me and thingy back at my hotel. 

Herro and Thingy:


She continued being sweet in the room. She wiped the floor clean because she saw a bit of dirt on it and after we showered she gently patted me dry  so gentle that I had to grab the towel off her and dry myself properly. Proceeded with the bedroom stuff, finishing just in time to watch the Liverpool game on the telly in my room.

Thingy watching the first half of the Liverpool V Man City game:


Thingy getting excited about the second half of the Liverpool V Man City game:


..

Day 2: 
Ferry
I woke up early the next morning for the ferry to Snooky and bid farewell to Thingy before I stepped into the shower  dont know why but I wasnt keen on leaving girls on their own in the room on this trip. It was a four hour ferry trip arriving at Sihanoukville at midday  four hours of excruciatingly loud bad Cambodian versions of popular Western songs on the TV.

The ferry from Koh Chang to Sihanoukville:


Guesthouse
Because I had booked ahead for the Occheutal Guesthouse (BM Lemons place) I was met at the ferry by a moto driver holding up a sheet with my name on it. That is a good touch  means you can avoid the chaos and the haggling. The moto drivers name was Sukum and on the ride along to the guesthouse I did the deal for hiring him as my guide and taxi for my stay Im not sure what the going rate is but I agreed to $10 per day. Sukum is connected to the guesthouse  if ever I needed a lift and he wasnt around, a quick phone call from the girl at reception got him on his way. He was a great guide, spoke very good English and felt more like a friend by the end of the three days there.

One of the first things I noticed about Sihanoukville on the ride to the guesthouse was that everything looked very spread out, especially compared to Pattaya, so transport is essential. Another thing I noticed was a place offering Thai massage at $3 per hour and seeing as I had a shitty cold I fancied relaxing there for a couple of hours after dumping my bags off.

Quick plug for the Occheutal Guesthouse:
Very nice and clean and run by a friendly bunch who can organise anything you need such as tickets for transport, motorbike hire, laundry, etc. I paid $15 per night for an air con room which led right out onto a big balcony. Good price, good room and obviously guest friendly. It is within a few minutes walk to what I think is regarded as the best beach in town. They dont do food there but there is a place opposite which is nice for brekky and loads of other places on the stroll to the beach or on the beach itself.

The Occheutal Guesthouse


The beds  I saw a couple of other rooms with doubles but these are big enough for shagging and this room led onto the big balcony.


The big Balcony  comes with Geckos and the odd single white female for company...


After checking in I got Sukum to drop me off at the Thai massage place and leave me there for a couple of hours. The place may well act as a knocking shop as well in the evenings but I was just after a plane old massage  plenty of time for mongering later. Got led upstairs to a private room (with TV and slash pit) and then was pounded into a state of relaxation by some young, pretty girl.

Bars  Oasis Bar, Fishermans Den, Snake House, Biba Disco
That night, as I was chilling out on the balcony an English girl came out of one of the other rooms and sat with me. My initial thought was that I might not need to bother going drinking and looking for debauchery, I could just try and bed this specimen She wasnt bad looking, early thirties. Why not?... But after listening to her whiny southern English accent boast about how important her job was for ten minutes while she munched on her carrots and dip I said goodbye and set off drinking and looking for debauchery

Got Sukum to take me along for food in a local place and then a few bars in the Downtown area. Wherever I went I took Sukum inside for beers as well because I didnt want to leave him just waiting outside for me and he was my local knowledge about the town and the P4P options. He asked why I didnt stay with the English girl on the balcony because he thought she was lovely so I explained the phrase horses for courses to him and said that he was welcome to her

I went to Oasis Bar, played some pool and then along to Fishermens Den which has a few girls available but not a great selection. Then took a long drive along to the Russian owned place called The Snake House. There has been a lot of money spent on this place  very plush hotel complex with a nicely decorated bar at the front which had a few girls dancing. These girls were more fun and better looking than the Fishermens Den lot but still not a big selection Finished the drink there then headed towards the chicken farm which is near the port area. Sukum advised against taking a girl from one of the huts because one girl had nicked a bit of cash from one of his customers recently and he said that Biba Disco would be better for some fresh chicken (his term, not mine).. 

Biba disco is in the middle of the chicken farm, a normal building surrounded by the shacks. We sat down at a table next to the dance floor and near a small stage where a band (just singers really) were belting out Cambo versions of hits. There were a few girls stood around and a few dancing with each other and there were a lot of Cambodian guys on the piss. bit like a normal disco really (apart from the music). Ordered a jug of beer and asked Sukum to speak to the mamasan requesting a girl that could speak some English. The mamasan brought over a girl who looked OK  nothing special but one of the better lookers from the selection. The girl sat down next to me, went through the usual questions then grabbed a tight hold of me  so that was my girl chosen for the night. It was about $20 long time payable on your bill. We left just as the disco was getting busier and more strange  the floor became packed with Cambodian guys and a dwarf was doing funky dancing on the stage.

Back in the room the girl was good in bed but she tried to slip me in her without a condom.. I told her that we had to use a condom and she repliedNo Its Ok because I like you.. Sod that  I wasnt going to do a girl from a Cambodian chicken farm without a condom.. (what if I caught bird flu?) So I put on a condom but during a position change she slips it off again and tries put me in bareback again practically pleading with me to fuck her like that Shit I tell her off again then finish off shagging with a fresh condom on. I got her to leave after we had finished giving her a bit of a tip. I fancied a good nights kip without fear of her climbing aboard me unprotected because I would have probably just gone along with it if she did. 


Day 3 & 4: 

Beach - Happy Shake
I spent the next couple of daytimes on Occheutal Beach. I had a cold and having overdone it in Pattaya the previous three weeks, lying on a deckchair on the beach was about as much as I could manage.

All the deckchair areas have a bar / kitchen behind them and have a good menu at cheap prices. Most dishes are about $2. During the walk along this area I stopped to watch a load of kids having a scrap  twatting each other over the heads with sticks they were!  quite entertaining until some grown ups separated them all.


This is what I opted for off the menu  a coconut and a Happy Shake.


This is how things looked about two hours after drinking the happy shake  was a good cure for my cold and made the sunsets seem sublime.


Item number 9 from the menu seemed appropriate for the way I was feeling:



My days spent on the beach were the highlight of my trip  not just due to the effects of the happy shake but because it was good fun having a laugh and a chat with the beach vendors and bar staff. A lot of the beach vendors will sit and have banter with you and all were very friendly and easy going. Because I knew a little bit of Thai I tried speaking a bit to a couple of them  they understood but it was met with a cold glare. One of them even said Dont speak Thai to me. I hate Thai.. . So, on the beach I also learnt a little bit about how the Cambodians and Thais get on.

I went back to the same beach bar both days and got well looked after. It was nice to stay after sunset for a couple of beers, choose some music and watch the lovely waitress do her fireball twirling stint out on the sand 


Chicken Farm  Vietnam version (Blue Mountain) (day 3)
One evening I got Sukum to take me along to the Vietnamese chicken farm area which is in a built up area of town and is known as Blue Mountain. We went to a place that Sukum knew, sat at a stone table in the courtyard and were joined by a few girls. One girl looked a bit lively and good fun so I bought a round of tinnies and did the deal to take her long time. Back in the room I sussed out why she was so lively  she was buzzing on yabba. I jokingly asked her if she was on yabba and she mistook what I said, thinking that I wanted to buy and try some. I told her no thanks but from then on she kept hassling me to give her some dollars so she could get some more for herself. Kin ell. She was starting to do my head in (especially as I was still chilled out from my happy shake and beers), so I hassled her back to get her kit off and get on with the job in hand she said she would after she played some cards then pulled out a pack of cards and started playing solitaire on the fvcking bed!... 

Vietnamese yabba fiend playing solitaire.


I let her play a few frantic hands of cards while I watched a bit of footy, then when the game got boring I swept the cards up and ordered her to get naked.. she smiled and obliged. 



When we had completed the bedroom antics I broke the news to her that she had to go - there was no way I could have got some kip while she was buzzing around the room all night. She started to cry and tell me a story that the mamasan was going to have her killed so she needed six dollars to escape back to Vietnam and that she wouldnt spend it on yabba, honest.. After about twenty minutes haggling I gave her three dollars and said that she could use it to get half way, then walk the rest Then I escorted her off the premises and got some well needed sleep.. so, that was two nights running that my intended long-times had turned into short-times but they were still good fun..

Victory Hill  French bar (day 4)
On my last night there I got my trusty driver to take me up to the Victory Hill area. Its a long drive from Ocheutall and during the drive a storm started to approach but Sukum put his foot down and we screeched onto Victory Hill just as the downpour started. This is a street that has a nice row of bars and restaurants aimed at the budget backpackers. I dont know what Khao San Road would have been like in its early days but I imagined that it might have looked something like Victory Hill does today.

Some Cambodian girls waved from an upstairs bar so we headed straight to that one to shelter from the rain. This bar was weird. It was French There was a shitfaced skinny Cambodian guy wearing a pink wig and was entertaining the throng of frenchies by dancing on a tiny stage There were a few girls working there  I called a nice looking one over to where I was sat at the bar and bought her a drink and she started massaging me.. Sukum asked a few questions to find out how it worked if I wanted to take the girl back. It was $10 payable to the bar then negotiable with the girl for whatever she wanted. I asked the girl how much she wanted. She wanted $50.. Unbelievable!... I told her this Unbelievable! I said, but she just smiled because she didnt speak any English.. I negotiated via Sukum but the lowest she would go was $40 I think she was new because the other girls were telling her that she wasnt going to get any customers at that price. I actually wasnt bothered about getting a shag that night, as I was still suffering from a cold and too much beer. Told her I would only give her $20 - she didnt budge so I waited for the rain to stop and went home alone that night. ($50 including barfine is too much in Cambodia )


Day 5: 

Ferry
The journey back to Pattaya was due. Said thanks to Sukum for his services and got the midday ferry back to Koh Kong which got me back in time to reach the Thai border before it closed for the evening.

I didnt really have a plan on how to get back once back over the border but found a minibus service in the car park that takes you to Trat (~80 km) for 100 Baht. 

Trat
It was late by the time I got to Trat so I was forced to spend one night there and one night is all you need for Trat in my opinion. Stayed in some backpacker place called Pops Guesthouse  own air con room for 400 baht. Trat pretty much closes down at about 9pm  got my minibus to Pattaya booked through the guesthouse and had an early night.

One smelly backpacker with dreadlocks and wearing a sari sat down next to me in the internet café .. What makes them want to look like this?.... 


12 little piggies went to market
This was the most interesting thing I saw in Trat:


The next day the Pattaya minibus picked me up at the guesthouse and that was the end of my visa run.

..

The scene is obviously different to Pattaya and I found myself frustrated initially at the lack of options and choice for girls. That soon faded though as I wound down from the Pattaya high and relaxed Snooky style.... Of the girls that I ended up with I wasnt disappointed with any of them and was certainly entertained by them Will I go back?... Definitely. By the end of the trip I really appreciated the place for what it was and all the locals I met could not have made me feel more welcome in their country.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice thread and a good start.

----------


## stroller

> I let her play a few frantic hands of cards while I watched a bit of footy, then when the game got boring I swept the cards up and ordered her to get naked….. she smiled and obliged.


Quite the gentleman...

----------


## Begbie

The menu seems aimed at Pattaya resident farangs

----------


## klongmaster

I think you've got the wrong forum...

If you bothered to read others trip reports before you posted this on TD you would have noticed a distinct lack of detail about their bedroom activities...

ok so you went to Cambodia and got laid...wow...but we don't need the gory details or the pics of your whores...

the other parts of your report were good and appreciated...

just my opinion mind...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
he comes fresh from some pattaya based ho monger forums though.

give him time.

----------


## AntRobertson

^^
To be fair KM he did ask before he posted this.  And he was actively encouraged by some of the usual deviant suspects.

I'm not going to mention any names but CMN was one.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sabang

The details of the bedroom activities were discretely enough handled, imho. 
Holy cow, you should read some of those mongers reports! Not from the pen of rawlins, I hastily add.

Nice TR Rawlins, although I had read it before.  :Smile:

----------


## rawlins

> I think you've got the wrong forum...
> 
> If you bothered to read others trip reports before you posted this on TD you would have noticed a distinct lack of detail about their bedroom activities...
> 
> ok so you went to Cambodia and got laid...wow...but we don't need the gory details or the pics of your whores...
> 
> the other parts of your report were good and appreciated...
> 
> just my opinion mind...


That's a fair point klongmaster.

I did do some reading around on here. I asked if it would be frowned upon to post anything like this and was advised that maybe I should wait until I had access to a higher level. 

If the mods feel that it is wrong for here or could do with being in  a higher level then they can remove it or I could delete some content to tone it down more.

My apologies if the 'gory details' offended anybody but there isn't any detail about the bedroom activities really... 

I'm learning - I like this forum and I will not try to drag it down to such levels again.. :Wink:

----------


## rawlins

> The details of the bedroom activities were discretely enough handled, imho.


I thought that sabang, thanks... I'm not into gory details and graphic pictures or descriptions... 

But, maybe I could have got a better feel for the whole content of this forum before posting and edited out any mention of my night time activities..

----------


## stroller

^
No ploblem, people like to comment, don't mean you have to listen. I'd have drowned myself in the local klong by now.
Carry on...

----------


## farmerfloyd

I liked this thread ,better then most for someone with low thread count,
can I buy high thread count for cash, like getting out of some chicken
houses on first evening. thanks again
 P.S.    I do enjoy all you oldtimers  stroller, maddog,   fell like i know you after reading
these stories for   2 years.

----------


## pomeloseed

I liked the post and the photos - keep 'em rollin'

----------


## Bobk_nyc

I will look for this place on the map, as I plan another trip to Cambo, soon.

----------


## Whiteshiva

I thought it was an entertaining read - keep up the good work!  Green on the way!

----------


## DrB0b

"Thingy" in the photos looks like she's either a bloke or has HIV.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Nice thread and a good start.


Good start? To what exactly? I think that was his Sihanoukville trip in its entirety.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> "Thingy" in the photos looks like she's either a bloke or has HIV.


Considering where he picked her up, I'd say unlikly and possibly, respectively.

----------


## rawlins

> "Thingy" in the photos looks like she's either a bloke or has HIV.


Actually, you could be right on both counts there DrBob...  Nahh - couldn't have been a bloke - she fell asleep during the footy...  


pomeloseed - I'm happy to oblige your request for more photos... (Cultural ones of course - I'm not into rude ones.. :Smile: )


Another beach vendor:





The slash pit behind the beach bar:




An inside shot of the slashpit behind the beach bar:




The market in town - very hot and sweaty:

----------


## watterinja

I'd imagine an Aids test would be a wise move, after all has settled down.

----------


## rawlins

> I'd imagine an Aids test would be a wise move, after all has settled down.


Thanks for your concern watterinja which touches on an important rule that we should never forget, no matter how shit-faced drunk we might be:
*Don't forget to practice safe sex board members. * 


Now... back to more photos from that trip:


A bar on Ocheuttal beach:





Fruit stall at the market:




Another fruit stall at the market:





A nice looking backstreet somewhere in Trat:





Now.... off for that AIDS test... wish me luck folks. :Wink:

----------


## DrAndy

I thought this thread was OK

maybe not enough naked pics but hey....

I think the original complaints stemmed not from the pics but from the crowing over the fact that you managed to get a girl into bed.

as for DrBobs comments, she looks fine, not a boy or HIV suspect (not more than usual), merely quite young

----------


## CharleyFarley

An excellent read thanks Rawlins. 
Much better than some of the exaggerated crap on other forums.

The prospect of visiting Cambo on my own is a bit daunting, but I would still like to do it one day.

Whats the beer like there?

----------


## rawlins

^ thanks CF... I can't rememebr what beer I was drinking there... I think it was the standard Heineken bottles.

Going on your own isn't any problem really - just have to keep your wits about you, same as anywhere...  The locals in Sihanoukville were generally very friendly and I had hired the same moto driver for the duration... 

If you go Pnom Penh it's probably a good idea to do that there as well...

----------


## NickA

> *disclaimer - no prostitutes were hurt or were any worse off in the making of the above trip report..


Don't forget, we've seen your photo rawlins... I doubt any of them have slept since.

----------


## rawlins

^ ... I only have that face for about 5 seconds though, during the end of the bedroom scene... They weren't over-exposed to it...

----------


## NickA

> 5 seconds though


Sounds like 4 seconds over exposure to me :Smile:

----------


## a. boozer

> Whats the beer like there?





I wasn't impressed with the local Cambodian  beer, or the Anchor, so had to resort to the universal Heineken, but as they say "One man's meat is another man's poison!"

----------


## Neep

Tiger does the job in Cambo also.

Good report Rawlins, and i didnt think there was too much mention of nudey prod to make it too rude, but what do i know?

----------


## Bajuka

Hello Fellows
I will make a visit to Sihanoukville in februar 2009.
I will stay in a hotel on Ocheuttal beach  (7 days) 27 USD/day
Can anyone of you give me advise and information of god places to have food, and where to pick up girls for ST and LT also freelancers (I like girls 30+)
Information about massage-places is also welcome
Tkanks in advance :France:

----------


## melvbot

Try Rubix

Rubix in Sihanoukville, Cambodia.

The bloke who runs it should be able to sort you out.

----------


## NIRVANA1

i was at golden lion plaza a couple of weeks ago, very quiet, try Victory Hill more action there

----------


## brixtonbwoy

nice photos rawlins, cheers ill be there feb 09.its been very helpful

----------


## Chairman Mao

Yeah, good thread.


Sure you didn't lift up the bedsheet to get a pic of her bum?

----------


## Repubblicano

> I'd imagine an Aids test would be a wise move, after all has settled down.


What makes you think she has Aids ? Looks quite healthy to me.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^The red wrist band. They make everyone with aids in Cambodia wear a red wrist band.

----------


## brixtonbwoy

> Hello Fellows
> I will make a visit to Sihanoukville in februar 2009.
> I will stay in a hotel on Ocheuttal beach  (7 days) 27 USD/day
> Can anyone of you give me advise and information of god places to have food, and where to pick up girls for ST and LT also freelancers (I like girls 30+)
> Information about massage-places is also welcome
> Tkanks in advance



im also going feb 09,which bar has the best freelancers (i like girls -25)

----------


## Phuketrichard

the red band is from the wat/temple... and given out by the monk

If ur in Shinoukville look up Rony and go out on the sail boat wwww.sailcambodia.info

Bars; Freedom bar in town has the most OLDER girls but i never saw anything i would take, there are a few other small hostess bars on Victory Hill

Dolphin bar on the beach after midnight but u need deal with the backpackers

Snake house but expensive

Very few good places to eat, and i have looked, DO NOT eat at the BBQ's on the beach as they dont use fresh seafood and dont cook it enough. although the beer is cheap

Angelo's is not to bad but pricey at $8 on Ochheuteal beach

I have found u eat in Snooky cause ur hungry and that's all

----------


## Repubblicano

> ^The red wrist band. They make everyone with aids in Cambodia wear a red wrist band.


What a laughable idea. What prevents the carrier from simply cutting it off ?

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by The Fresh Prince
> 
> 
> ^The red wrist band. They make everyone with aids in Cambodia wear a red wrist band.
> 
> 
> What a laughable idea. What prevents the carrier from simply cutting it off ?


There is also a law in Cambodia stating that HIV+ people are not allowed to handle sharp implements.  Nor are they allowed to drink imported beer.  In fact, it is not uncommon for bar staff to ask to see a medical certificate before serving customers, especially in hotels and restaurants.

Don't you know anything about Cambodia?

----------


## Phuketrichard

am here in Snooky now, very quiet.  I stay at Victory beach but just had lunch at Serendipty  slow and still find it more expensive than eating on the beach in Kamala in phuket by about 25% and not was good.

Aids is totally blown out of porportion to make sure the ngo's can get more monehy so they can continue there lavish lifestyles in Cambodia

Dolphins is doing all u can eat BBQ from 6 pm on for $6!!! Dolphins is the msot crowded at night after midnight and keeps going thru till dawn.  
Freedome bar in town has the most girls before than

New disco never had more than 10 peiople in it when i left at 11 last night.  Nice set up thou and worth a look.

----------


## brixtonbwoy

i found the best place to stay in snooky was a place called cool banana on beach road.the manager is a guy called bobby hes scottish and very helpful.cheak out the happy hippy for persian rugs.the ska bar on otres beach is a very cool daytime hangout

----------


## Phuketrichard

Been back tosnooky a few times and have upgraded my accomodations to the sunset hotel right on Victory each, great room for $30/night and free wifi
Haven't partaken of the ladies as i always bring my own as my few trips alone i always ended up sleeping alone

My chicken day days are long gone

----------


## BenDoverMax

Know it's long time between drinks on this thread...

Building up count.

Always stayed at Och beach but may try Victory side next trip as some posts give good info/deals.

----------


## BenDoverMax

Sihanoukvilles new disco is the Amazone (mainly young khmers).  Went there with two girls from Freedom Bar (closes 2pm).  They were young 21 & 23 yo and wanted to drink and then for me to choose.  Saw one other white man inside among full house of around 50.  Was first night in Shihanoukville and got slightly drunk and excused myself in nick of time for feeding the street outside.

Blue storm now has twin, Blue Storm II.  Discos OK for something different.  Good collection at dolphin bar but after 12pm-2am.  Many girls pass by around 2am to check out things but leave if soon after if not worth it.  Some nice one's do drop bye.

----------

